# im now a cat owner who hates cats that arent mine



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

so i did like my nieghbours cat, felt sorry for it and tried to be nice to it. but not no more. i hate the thing. it started spraying in my house and now ive found it has done its buisness in my washing, and i didnt see it and put it in the machine and ive just had to scrub my machine and hot wash it like 5 times. you try and be nice to a cat and it repays you by ruining your home. ive tried talking to its owners and they are adamant it isnt ther cat but none of this happens in my house when the cats not in here. when ever i see him now i chase him out, but there are a few odd times where he gets in and i dont notice straight away. i no this is horrible, but i hate the thing now pure hate it. it has also started running my cats out of the garden and wont let them back in and it also, waits by my door and wont let them come back in their own home. im finding it a new home and one night its going missing, ive had enough. if they would get it neutered maybe i wouldnt have these problems but oh no, they want blumin kittens from it. they shut it out all day and most of the night so it comes into my home and destroys my home instead of theirs. its starting to be horrible to my female kitten and shes had enough. shes started to fight back. one day she is going to floor it shes had enough bless her. my male soaps just runs away from him, but its not fair on my cats, they were here first not that thing. luckily mine are still behaving fine and havent started spraying or misbehaving like that thing. what worries me also as hes tryin to claim thier garden and mine plus my home as its territory, well my mother in law said soap could leave or buffy could if they have enough. she said she had a friends cat who left because of another cat. i hate that cat right now with a passion. im tryin to get my home looking nice, really nice and it sneaks in and does this.


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

You could always get a microchip activated cat flap so your cats can go in and out, and keep your doors and windows shut so that cat can't get in.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I agree with Izzie, it's the main reason why I have a microchip activated cat flap, I've had it around 2 1/2 years and cannot fault it 

Mine is a Sureflap, it was more expensive than a normal cat flap, IMO it was definatley worth every penny it cost


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

i dont no if i can have one though as my front door is plastic. ill ask my housing officer and see what she says. can you put a cat flap in a plastic door?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

littleblackcat said:


> i dont no if i can have one though as my front door is plastic. ill ask my housing officer and see what she says. can you put a cat flap in a plastic door?


You can fit one to a window, if your housing officer agrees, and then replace the window pane with new glass if you move out.

You need to put a frame within the window, the size of the catflap, and then have the remainder glazed. Someone good at DIY could do it easily for you.

Please don't *hate* the poor cat. He is only responding to the friendly overtures you made to him and the kindness you showed him in the past. He sounds as tho he has had a pretty miserable life before you showed an interest in him.

He is an entire tom cat, so of course he will be be pushy, and try and make himself Top Cat in your house. That is how entire Toms often behave. His scent marking all over your house, and your laundry, is his way of making himself at home.

It is not his fault he misunderstood you -- he thought you liked him and were offering him a better home. It must be very confusing for him now you have turned against him. 

Not suggesting you take him in (tho he would probably be much better behaved if he was neutered), just don't be too hard on him. 

Edit: Some housing authorities will permit replacing the front door with your own front door (at your own expense of course) so you can put a catflap in, then putting the original door back when you move.


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

i dont mean to hate him but im finding his behavour impossible to cope with. if its not him doing this in my home, its him chasing my cats away. he pushed my buffy to far today and she snapped and floored him. its worrying me now as buffy has started to flip at him and for a while he will try to fight back but she seems to win the fights, what if they get worse and one day either does damage to the other. im seroiusly concidering finding him another home and he magically dissapears because my neighbours dont want him neutered, ive tried many diff ways to get them to agree and they arent havent none of it. hes about 9 months now so im guessing his adult days are starting because he was enver like this before. i wish he was more like my soaps because he is a lovely cat. it would be so much easier if he was my cat because i would nip this in the bud straight away, but hes not and with owners denying everything hes doing to my home and refusing to get him done what can i do?.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, I think you need to get a microchip catflap fitted urgently, I really do. It is going to be the only way you can be absolutely sure he can't get in your house, as long as you keep the windows shut of course. I don't think anything else is going to act as a deterrent.


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

speak to them again. ask them if they will not have him done then they have to pay for the cleaning etc, it is possible yours are the culprits to mark their territory though, 
and I really hope you are joking about re-homming him.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

sorry i have no sympathy or respect for anyone who says they hate a cat. And your idea for dealing with it (stealing him and rehoming him) is digusting.

Must be infuriating for you but none of it is the cats fault. You really wanna stop it coming around? Go to a rescue centre and rescue a dog.


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

ive tried speaking to his owners and they are always so drugged up they either dont pay any atention or are adamant it isnt him. i no this behavour is him when this has ocured mine are out, off in the field behind my house. i have a dog that visits but it cant live here at my flat is a no dogs. oh yes im serious about rehoming him, would make things easier and maybe then the thing would actually be taken care of. if you had it day in day out shut outside meowing at you door what would you do. plus its started chasing my cats away from my home and also its behavour has started my female to get fed up with him and they end up fighting. ive got my neighbour now throwing water at my cat and i caught her partner kicking my cat the other day when it was there cat that had started it. i had gone out and seperated the two cats then when i went in it started again so he went out and kicked my girl. im not having this anymore as its owners are being nasty to mine. im at the end of my teather and if i catch its owners touching my cat again they wont be standing when im finnished. oh and also they want to breed from him so there is nothing i can say to them to change this. ive mentioned they can get help with gettin him done which will calm his behavour down. ive offered to give them a lift to take him to the vets and to pick him up. when ever they have needed anything for him like food, litter or some flea or wormers i have given them some, sometimes i would give them the only bit i had left because i wouldnt let the cat suffer. they obviously do not care the same way back. ive spoken to them twice and even my mums spoken to them. they dont deserve that cat the way its treated and its obvious any damage it causes they dont care. i am currently shutting my cats in and not letting them out as im worried their cat and buffy will start fighting and my cat will get hurt by them again. i cant let buffy out without her and him fighting and they used to get on really well. i was hoping they would take my offer up to get him neutered as i reakon his behavour will calm down and alot of this will change that is happening. ill even pay for the thing to be done if they would agree. since my cats have been shut in and all my windows have been shut there has been no more mess in my washing and no more spraying in my home, so its obvious it was him coming in and tryin to make some sort of territory here as he feels at home in my home. you think its disgusting you try living next door to it every day and you start and have people chucking water at you cat and kicking it and you tell me you dont feel the same.


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

Your proposed solution will not solve your problems.

From their point of view - they have clearly felt it necessary to step in and separate your cat and theirs from fighting. They see your cat as a problem. How would YOU feel if your cat suddenly disappeared?

You said that you saw your neighbour kick your cat. Do you think that if you steal their cat (and yes this IS what you would be doing - even if you intend to re-home him) then they will be nicer to yours?!

As for your comments about them being constantly "drugged up" to the extent that you can't have a serious discussion with them then is this really the sort of area that you want to let your animals have access to?

You commented previously that you would be keeping your cat indoors only because the area you live in is not safe for cats. Having made this assessment in the first place, why are you letting them go out?!

Do you plan to stay in this area where people behave in this way? Perhaps you would be better keeping them indoors until you live in an area where your cats can go outside safely.


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

I know exactly how you feel, my old neighbours bengal and mine used to fight, and he would tear shreds out of mine, because he has a **** home life and prob resented ours having happy ones! 
but NOT ONCE did I say I would take their cat and have it rehomed and mean i, the only time I was going to call the RSPCA to have it rehomed was when they moved and left him, and I did not know some one else had felt sorry and taken him in. 

I have to agree, I have no sympathy, you have stated on another thread that you want to strangle him, :::
maybe he knows you hate him and he hates you just as much, cats pick up on a lot, why do you not get the catflap, keep an eye on yours, and spray him with water if they fight, I had to, did they like it no, did it hurt them again no.

if you took my cat and rehomed it, you would have the police round and a letter from my solicitors.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

littleblackcat said:


> you think its disgusting you try living next door to it every day and you start and have people chucking water at you cat and kicking it and you tell me you dont feel the same.


Oh yeah.. well now you put it like that i can totally understand why you would hate the CAT. I mean thats clearly the CATS fault, right?

Listen if one of my neighbours kicked one of my cats they would pay a heavy price for it. Absolutely they would. But i wouldnt hate their pets for it, not at all.

How about cat proofing your garden? Or keeping your cats inside if its not safe to let them out? I do it.. i'd love to let them go and roam outside but i cant. it isnt safe to do that where i live.

Are both the properties (yours and neighbours) rented from the same landlord/housing asccociation etc or are they private or what? if the former, perhaps you can officially express your concens that way.

But nah forget that. Steal the cat and rehome it. They sound like reasonable people, and knowing how much you've moaned about it in the past im sure they wont jump to the conclusion that it's you who stole him and take it out on YOUR animals.

PS - _The function of a paragraph is to mark a pause, setting the paragraph apart from what precedes it._


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

mine are stayin inside from now on. i never hated this cat in the beginning. i felt sorry for the poor thing. i just feel really anoyed with them and the cat. ok so its not the cats fault completely but ive tried speaking to its owners, ive offered to help them with it. in the past they had problems with him being sick alot for no reason and i went out of my way to try and help and even with everything its done in my home i have tried speaking to them and all they want to do if they see a problem is kick my cat and chuck things at her. i dont even know if i could put a cat flap in as buffy and thier cat just fight now everytime they see each other and i hate keeping them in. im at the point where i dont know what to do anymore. 
i wish they would aknowledge some of this and we could sit down and try and get it sorted, but its like hitting a brick wall with them. if there was something there cat needed to stop this i would gladly help. i just want to be able to go back to letting my cats out and buffy and him not fighting or him chasing mine away and not lettin them back in and it not spraying my home. yes i know im taking my temper out on the cat and im going/ thinking the wrong way about things but i just dont no how to fix this. i can get my catflap and sort that so that will be my home safe, but how do i stop the two cats fighting. i want it to go back to how it was when all the cats got on and none of this happened. plus as they have hurt my buffy its gettin to the stage where its less about the cats and going past the cats. 
im hopefully going to be doing some vountearing work soon for the cats protection so hopefully when im working round people who know more abouts cats behavour ect they will sugest something to sort buffy and him from fighting. im at the point as you can all tell where im really wound up with it. maybe if i calm down a bit and try again with them but adres the two cats fighting i may get somewhere. as anoyed as i am im guna have to let him messing in my home slide. i suppose them witenessing the fighting is at least something. yes i no my paragraphing and spelling is awful


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

you could try and catch him before he sprays, clap loud as he backs up and say no, loud and clear, if he does it pick him up put him outside, 
if he is good and does not spray give me affection, it could be that he can still smell it and will keep on doing it, my neighbours here who incidently is the father of wispa's litter (despite me being told he had been done!) sprayed in mine a few times, so I limited him to one room, he now no longer does it in mine, but will do it against my back door from the outside, I can live with that.


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

i was told previously that it could of been that because i was really friendly to him and used to allow him coming in that he could smell mine and was tryin to establish his territory. i was told to keep him out and to not be as friendly so he would get the message. i did start doing that but then he messed in my washing and i just got mad again. so far touch wood, i have caught him inside before he has sprayed and just put him back outside plus ive guarded my windows better but then him and buffy just started fighting. i think what mad me madder is after talking to his owners a few times and gettin nowhere i got mader. i hope he cant smell it anymore as i have ripped the carpet up and chucked it out, im now gettin laminate in my lounge so its easier to keep clean if there is ever a accident again but i havent caught him in recently as i have kept my cats inside alot more. thinking calmly about it my only option is to keep mine as house cats again untill i can eventually move from here. i cant really do anything until his owners decide to sit down and talk with me and try and sort all this out, but ill be waiting till xmas in 30 years for that. im fed up now of being angry to a problem that i cant really do much about


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi there your neighbours sound awful and the person who kicked your cat has no love for animals. Why dont you ring RSPCA and explain to them about what is happening they would keep an eye on the situation and if they feel these people are not looking after the cat properly (which they are so obviously not) then they would take the cat away to rehome it..you could tell them you want to remain annonymous so the neighbours wont know its you who rang them.

You sound a good kind person and you did your best for the little cat. Its a shame that the cats are all fighting now but obviously that little cat feels so unloved and unhappy..I hope you find a solution to it all and things get better.


----------



## bella88 (Apr 25, 2012)

Don't be angry at the cat. He's just following his instincts. I know you think that keeping your cat inside will resolve it, but I really think, as advised before, that you should ring the RSPCA.

Tell the RSPCA everything, about them refusing to neuter their cat and denying the problem it's causing and that after giving up with using water, they kicked your cat.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

littleblackcat said:


> mine are stayin inside from now on.


I promise you that you will not regret it. Ever since I catproofed my garden and introduced a curfew, my constant worries have ceased. They don't even seem to mind that they are not allowed to roam. I understand your anger and frustration. I myself have harboured evil thoughts about the local roaming toms.
Save yourself a lot of heartbreak and keep them in.


----------

